# Network naming problem[solved]

## Adel Ahmed

at first, my ethernet device was called eth0, after a kernel recompilation(I can't remember what i did) now it's referred to as enp7s0

I understand this as something to do with me enabling and installing udev, but can someone tell me what to do to get the naming convention to what it used to beLast edited by Adel Ahmed on Wed Apr 03, 2013 10:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kite14

It's all explained in the latest news about Upgrading udev to version >=200:

```
eselect news list

eselect news read xx
```

wher xx is the last numbered news in the list.

Other useful links:

- http://gentoo-pr.org/node/42

- http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Udev/upgrade

----------

## Adel Ahmed

Ok thanks for that

  I did read the news and changed the config file mentioned accordingly

thanks

----------

